

A de-centralised network, with chosen usernames. Is it possible? - AndrewHart

I was wondering if it would be possible to have a de-centralised network, which still allowed each person to choose a username.<p>As an example, imagine a de-centralised Twitter, where you go to register through a client, and if the username isn&#x27;t taken, it gives you the username. If it is taken, it doesn&#x27;t allow you to take it.<p>If they owned the account with that username, they would then be able to login to their account from a new client, on a new device.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if this is possible? A few years ago, I&#x27;d have assumed not, but now with de-centralised systems growing popular, such as with Bitcoin, I&#x27;m wondering if it is?
======
shellab
Email is a de-centralized system where you choose your username. It's just
that the fully qualified username includes the domain where it was created.

~~~
AndrewHart
Right, so imagine that, but without the domain part.

------
steanne
[https://www.respectnetwork.com/](https://www.respectnetwork.com/)

doesn't have much traction yet.

------
_pius
DNS

